# Macap MXA or Mignon



## chime101 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have been saving for a grinder for a while with my sights being set in a Eureka Mignon BUT I am really tempted my the Macap deal being offered in the for sale forum.

Anyone with experience of both grinders that could give some advice and pros/cons ?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I think CC has covered that on the for sale thread comments and answers.

The obvious difference to me is the size which was not mentioned.

Ian


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I have the MXD which is the doserless version with slightly bigger burr set.

Very pleased with build quality and, most importantly, grind quality.

I think that the MXA is in a slightly different league to the Mignon. More comparable with Mazzer Super Jolly.

Mignon useful if you want small footprint and convenience of on demand (good if you don't swap beans very often).

MXA will probably produce a better grind and is going to be much better for single dosing. Doser will counter any clumping issues, which I understand can affect the Mignon. Much bigger machine, so check your dimensions.

You would certainly be getting more grinder for your money with the MXA, just depends if it suits your needs.

Happy to be corrected on any of the above by the local cognoscenti as I am still somewhat of a novice myself.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't have experience of either specifically but plenty of experience with grinders similar to both and in terms of quality in the cup I expect the macap will be far better


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

size is a lot different, the mignon is the best of the compact grinders, it is on demand and well respected as an entry level grinder, it is step less which makes it very accurate when dialling in and the burrs are 50mm, it is a particularly clumpy grinder which does mean an extra step of distribution in the prep phase. The MXA is a dosered grinder which TBH is not for everyone, it can be modded for single dosing and is stepped, but the increments are pretty tight. there is a simple mod that can be done to make it step less. the burrs are 65mm and the grind is a lot less clumpy and better consistency. Size and looks the mignon wins, in the cup the MXA is better. The other difference of note is the cost! the macao would usually be £130 more expensive which if it were the case i would recommend the mignon everyday, however it is £40 cheaper!


----------

